
The Case for Eating Jellyfish - prostoalex
https://horizon-magazine.eu/article/jellyfish-researchers-want-you-start-thinking-about-these-creatures-your-next-meal.html#
======
yongjik
Jellyfish salad is in fact a common Korean side dish.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=%ED%95%B4%ED%8C%8C%EB%A6%AC%...](https://www.google.com/search?q=%ED%95%B4%ED%8C%8C%EB%A6%AC%EB%83%89%EC%B1%84&tbm=isch)

~~~
DonaldFisk
It's eaten all over the Far East:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jellyfish_as_food](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jellyfish_as_food)

------
mitfahrener
Yeah. Chinese people have been eating jellyfish for a while now. It's pretty
crunch.

~~~
azurezyq
Agreed. It can be found easily in markets in my hometown (just off the coast,
east of China). And it's my favorite dish. Our style is just cutting them into
noodles and make it salad.
[https://www.google.com/search?q=%E5%87%89%E6%8B%8C%E9%B2%9C%...](https://www.google.com/search?q=%E5%87%89%E6%8B%8C%E9%B2%9C%E6%B5%B7%E8%9C%87&tbm=isch&ved=2ahUKEwjH873-w5XjAhWP1p8KHQ8mDW0Q2-cCegQIABAC&oq=%E5%87%89%E6%8B%8C%E9%B2%9C%E6%B5%B7%E8%9C%87&gs_l=mobile-
gws-wiz-
img.3...10146.10146..10620...0.0..0.81.81.1......0....1.W5M0k8b4izk&ei=bO8aXceNF4-t_wSPzLToBg&bih=658&biw=393&client=ms-
android-google&prmd=ivn)

------
jmpman
Can’t we just feed it to pigs, and then eat the pigs?

~~~
King-Aaron
I like the cut of your jib

------
alanbernstein
I've eaten jellyfish as a small side dish a few times. The texture - extremely
chewy, with a crunch of chewiness at the end of the bite - was bizarre the
first time, but I got used to it quickly enough. I wouldn't mind eating a dish
made with it, but it might benefit from a longer, slower cooking process. Or
maybe jellyfish is nothing like mammal meat and it wouldn't help, I dunno.

~~~
mrob
Have you tried any of the "tree ear" type fungi? They have a chewy+crunchy
texture and bland flavor too, and I wonder if it's similar.

~~~
kakkun
We call those fungi, "tree jellyfish" in Japan :)

------
Causality1
>and the UV radiation from the sun should have killed any bacteria

[citation needed]

I've seen plenty of dead things still rot in the sun.

------
aitchnyu
Kerala, southern (almost) tip of west coast of India had jellyfish and puffer
outbreaks threatening other catch. Anybody can tell if we can have a booming
jellyfish business here?

------
tptacek
When life gives you jellyfish...

------
aaron695
Reality is lots of people do eat it of course and it's kinda boring.
Interesting but not a real unique texture, not a lot of flavour.

For a meat it'll never take of, it's to bland. Kinda like pasta, but it's an
animal so not as practical.

As a source of materials, perhaps...

------
dang
Url changed from [http://nautil.us//blog/the-case-for-eating-
jellyfish](http://nautil.us//blog/the-case-for-eating-jellyfish), which points
to this.

